# Has anyone heard of the brand Premier Acoustics



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Wondering how good these subs are.
Below are the specs


Powered Subwoofers are designed to bring out the low end bass response found in DVD movies or music. Huge explosions, dinosaurs walking or just bass guitar and drums, the PA-150 SUB is designed to reproduce these sounds perfectly. The alignment of a large 15" polygraphite woofer, Rear port design and a built in 1000 watt peak amp makes this sub fill any room with powerful clear pounding bass. We have given you even more control over the way you tune your subwoofer. An adjustable crossover to custom set the frequency response, a volume control to set the output and an auto on/off switch to power on the PA- 150 SUB as soon as that bass hits your sound track. All these features make the PA-150 Sub one of the strongest powered subwoofers on the market today. It is available in two stunning colors black. 
Specifications: 

15" Active Subwoofer 

Sensitivity: 85DB 1 Watt 1 Meter 

Ohms: :4 Ohms 

Frequency Responses: 25HZ-180HZ 

Wattage: 250 (rms) - 1000 Watts(peak power) 

Product Size: 21.1" x 17.9" x 19.2" (H X W X D ) 

Shipping Size: 28.7" x 24.7: x 24.7" (H X W X D ) 

Weight: 87 pounds each 

Warranty: 5 Year Warranty On Woofer, 2 Year On Amplifier 

Color: Black


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Josh Ricci tested the PA-150 not too long ago:
http://www.data-bass.com/data?page=system&id=48


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I've never heard of this brand. $359 for a powered 15" sub _seems_ too good to be true, but it may be a bargain. Hopefully someone has actually heard it and will post their experience. 

Unless I'm misreading the graphs on the link that gorb provided, this sub drops-off dramatically below ~50Hz or so. It's down ~10 dB at 30Hz compared to its 80Hz response. Graphs can only tell so much; the real test is how it sounds in your room.


----------



## Mattcc22 (Dec 21, 2010)

I had the PA-120 for a while before I built my Dayton sub. I thought the sub was decent until I heard the Dayton reference and I could tell a pretty significant difference. Much more detailed bass from the Dayton. After hearing a good sub, I wouldn't buy the premier acoustic again, but there are a lot of people who are very happy with them. There is an owner's thread somewhere I know.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> I've never heard of this brand. $359 for a powered 15" sub _seems_ too good to be true, but it may be a bargain. Hopefully someone has actually heard it and will post their experience.


PA has been around a while, so they aren't a newcomer to HT.




wgmontgomery said:


> Unless I'm misreading the graphs on the link that gorb provided, this sub drops-off dramatically below ~50Hz or so. It's down ~10 dB at 30Hz compared to its 80Hz response. Graphs can only tell so much; the real test is how it sounds in your room.


You're reading them correctly; there's a pronounced hump from around 50Hz and up, which will often contribute to the "wow factor" a sub has because that's where a lot of the impact in a movies soundtrack is recorded. 105 dB at 31.5 Hz isn't bad, but after that it goes down fast. That's typical for bass reflex subs though - once they hit their tuning frequency they often plunge off a cliff.

At $359 it is a bargain, and provided you aren't looking for gut-wrenching bass it's not a bad sub. But if you want to get into the really low stuff the PA-150 is probably not your best choice.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

No 105dB at 31Hz doesn't _seem_ too bad, but the almost 20% THD would make me cautious. Also, to quote the original post, "Huge explosions, dinosaurs walking or just bass guitar..." I don't think that an artificial hump at ~50Hz to add BOOM will equal true extension or tight, controlled bass. There is PLENTY of information below 50Hz in movie soundtracks; some go well below 20Hz!! :hsd:

IMHO-I think that Epik, SVS, Emotiva or even Dayton subs would be a better fit. However-as I stated-I've never had one in my room so it's hard to tell how it will actually sound; subs are extremely dependent on the room. It may well be a bargain sub.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

you really need to read the link suggested in post no.2. I have 2 PA-120 and they are very good for me. I had a couple of Bic F12 previously and I prefer the PA-120.

Of course their are better subs out there but my opinion is that it is one of the best return on investment available.

...oh, the fit and finish on the sub (the PA-120 anyway) is above average for sure and the ' thing is heavy. Real nice.

cheers


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

yoda13 said:


> you really need to read the link suggested in post no.2. I have 2 PA-120 and they are very good for me. I had a couple of Bic F12 previously and I prefer the PA-120.
> 
> Of course their are better subs out there but my opinion is that it is one of the best return on investment available.
> 
> ...


It may very well be a great sub. I guess that I wasn't clear...so my apologies. My points were:

1) I have never heard this sub, so I'm not sure HOW it sounds
2) Considering the price it may be a good deal
3) JUST looking at the graphs I think that there may be better options for deep, low bass.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> It may very well be a great sub. I guess that I wasn't clear...so my apologies. My points were:
> 
> 1) I have never heard this sub, so I'm not sure HOW it sounds
> 2) Considering the price it may be a good deal
> 3) JUST looking at the graphs I think that there may be better options for deep, low bass.


hehe, sorry mate, it wasn't directed at you. I should have quoted the OP. 

I wouldn't say it's a great sub, but it is a very good sub...as far as the $200ish selection is concern. I do believe it is up their as best bang for buck.

cheers


----------



## Timoteo (Jan 7, 2012)

For $360 you won't find better bass for a large room unless you go DIY.

If you have the means to build an MDF box to spec then I'd get the CSS Trio12 with APR15 kit. It's $379 & will walk all over the PA150. It comes with a 12" driver that is very good, a 15" passive radiator, a BASH 300watt amp specific to this setup & diagrams to build the box. Just follow the directions & you'll have very powerful & impressive sub that will impress others specially when you tell them you built it!!


----------



## brntwns (May 10, 2012)

what is to be said about boston acoustic stuff? also i am searching the market for an excellent subwoofer below the 250$ range.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

brntwns said:


> what is to be said about boston acoustic stuff? also i am searching the market for an excellent subwoofer below the 250$ range.


Boston Acoustic has been around since ~1979. They make high quality speakers and were recently bought by another company (D&M) who also own respected names like Denon, Marantz etc.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Any sub that is 250 is entry level. A nice sub starts at 500. Brands to consider are SVS, HSU, EPIK, VELODYNE. I own a Hsu and am very happy with it.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

brntwns said:


> also i am searching the market for an excellent subwoofer below the 250$ range.


Unfortunately that doesn't exist; there's no such thing as an excellent $250 subwoofer. I'm not sure what brands are available in Japan, but if you can get speakers from a company named Swans you might want to check into those. They make some very nice stuff.


----------



## Cafasco (Jul 24, 2013)

Well, after much thought, limited time, huge room, and reading countless reviews and looking at building my own box, the Mrs. approved $400 for a sub, reluctantly. I really wanted to try building one, but I just don't have the time, and what I wanted to build was over the approved budget, but I could have spread it out over a couple months.:flex:

So, even though the size was a bit outside the WAF. I ordered it Wednesday from Overstock.com for $397 (w/ free shipping)...and Overstock is one of their authorized dealers, otherwise I would have spent the extra $20 at one of the other authorized dealers. Anyway, it arrived yesterday afternoon. Good thing Mrs. was there as someone MUST sign for it. I was flabbergasted she did not comment on the HUGE BOX. :yikes: It was double boxed and well packaged.

This thing is heavy. And it looks really good. Its' nice. It is way nicer looking than my Velodyne VA-1012 (now boat anchor). How does it sound? Well, after getting my Onkyo TX-SV-605, speakers, sub calibrated (manually sounds better than Audyessy on this AV Receiver IMO) it's great! It sounds a lot better than my old VA-1012. It's not even broken in yet, and it's tight and punchy (just listening to mostly alternative rock). I have been told I have a really good ear by music teachers in the past. I can discern good clean sound vs. . Many of my friends and family can not (they can't tell the diff between a decent car stereo and a OEM on from the 80s or 90s, which are terrible). 

This sub is plenty good enough for me. I have yet to watch a movie, but with music it fills my large 6500 cu ft room just fine with plenty of punchy clean bass, so I guess I'm no "audiophile", which is good as I don't think the Mrs. will allow me to get another one, or spend more on better subs. Thank goodness it's a really nice looking piece or I would be in the dog house right now due to it's size. For $397 I don't think it can be beat (PA's prices recently increased so this is as low as it gets). I'm glad I rolled the dice. :clap: :bigsmile:


----------

